# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  A soplar velas...

## F. Lázaro

Bueno bueno... alguien se nos hace mayor  :Big Grin: 



Embalses al 100%, ya te queda menos para que te empiecen a salir canas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

¡¡FELICIDADES!! Que pases un buen día, y que te traigan mucha agua para tu José Torán  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Muchas felicidades Embalses al 100%.
Que pases un gran día junto a familia y amigos...
Y que cumplas muchos más y si es con todos nosotros mucho mejor. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Embalses al 100% :Smile: 

Disfruta de este día y de todos los que te quedan por vivir, aprovecha ahora que eres joven, que luego te salen las canas o se te cae el pelo y ya no te quedan ganas de celebrarlos :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Aprovecha que aún es un orgullo sumar años... Ya llegará el momento en que te los querrás quitar, y otra fase en la que te darán igual.

Felicidades.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya llegará el momento en que te los querrás quitar, y otra fase en la que te darán igual.


Buena teoría... ¿Y tu en cuál de las dos fases estás? Jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Buena teoría... ¿Y tu en cuál de las dos fases estás? Jejeje


En la de que me dan igual: Sigo igual de jodido con 32 que con 31.

----------


## albertillovernel

> En la de que me dan igual: Sigo igual de jodido con 32 que con 31.


Jejejeje... eso es tomárselo con filosofía. Enhorabuena, Embalses! Que cumplas muchos más y lo celebremos en el foro, claro!

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Felicidades Federico!! :Smile: 

Espero que pases un gran día en compañia de tu familia y amigos, y que cumplas muchos más!!!

Saludos cordiales :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas felicidades embalses al 100%, y qye sigas cumpliendo  muchos con nosotros.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola Fede. Muchas felicidades, pasa un buen día con tu gente. ¡¡¡Que cumplas muchos mas!!!

Saludos

P.D. Por cierto, hace tiempo que no vemos por aquí al otro FEDE, te echamos de menos compañero!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias a todos por vuestras felicitaciones  :Smile: 
A buen seguro que seguiré cumpliendo años aquí con todos ustedes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aprovecho este hilo y así no tengo que abrir uno nuevo. *Muchas felicidades aberroncho!!!*  :Smile: 

Qué pases un buen día en compañía de familiares y amigos, y acuérdate de nosotros, guárdanos un trocito de tarta, jeje.

Un abrazo campeón.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades aberrroncho :Smile: 

Qué pases un gran día con tus seres queridos, y como dice F.Lázaro, guárdanos un trocito de tarta.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades Aberroncho...
Te pongo ésta canción!!!

Cumpleaños feliz
cumpleaños feliz
te deseamos ABERRONCHO
cumpleaños feliz.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Felicidades Aberroncho. Que pases un buen día. 

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Muchas felicidades Aberroncho, que pases un día genial con los tuyos :Embarrassment: 

Saludos cordiales :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Buenas noches, hoy es el cumple de nuesro gran amigo F. Lázaro, asi que...

Muchas felicidades para tí Federico, que pases un felíz día con los tuyos y que cumplas muchos más :Smile:  :Embarrassment: 

Saludos cordiales. :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Federico :Smile: 

Qué pases un buen día con los tuyosm me tomaré una cerveza bien fría a tu salud.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

No había visto este hilo hasta ahora...Muchas gracias a todos por la felicitación.....y a tí Federico muchas felicidades y que cuuuuuumplas muuuuuuuchos maaaaaas.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas felicidades, Federico; que pases un gran día con tus seres queridos.

----------


## jlois

Feliz cumpleaños, F. Lázaro. Que lo disfrutes en la mejor de las compañías posible.

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno F. Lázaro felicidades y que pases un gran día de aniversario.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno artista!! Felicidades en un día tan especial para tí y sólo decirte que lo disfrutes lo mejor posible y no abuses de las bebidas alcohólicas...jejeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a todos  :Smile: 

Os tengo guardado a todos un trozo de tarta y un buen copazo. Todo aquel que quiera, que venga para acá, jeje.




> no abuses de las bebidas alcohólicas...jejeje


Jaja. Pues todavía no me he tomado ni una simple cerveza... aunque bueno, luego empezaré con la tarta de whisky y luego ya no sé por donde acabaré, jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Felicidades tocayo  :Smile: . 
Ya lo dije por Tuenti pero lo digo otra vez ahora.
Espero que hayas pasado un buen día  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy es un día especial para alguien que vive en esa zona mágica tan al sur de Lugo...

Muchas felicidades Jose Luis, que pases un gran día y lo celebres como se merece  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas felicidades, José Luis, desde esta zona aún más al sur de Lugo.

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades jlois, ¡que ya era hora!
Desde esta zona al este de Lugo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Jose Luis.

Qué pases un gran día en compañía de tus seres queridos.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Gracias por esas felicitaciones, amigos. La verdad es que es muy posible que este feliz acontecimiento tenga su guinda con el desembalse de Belesar, jejeje... Pero lo mejor es celebrarlo en vuestra compañía que sin lugar a dudas , es la mejor posible... Bueno sin desmerecer a la família y a mis conocidos más próximos... jejeje. Gracias por todo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

¿Eran treinta y dos... verdad?, jajajajaja... 
Un fuerte abrazo amigo...

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades a éste tio tan al sur, norte, este y oeste de Lugo, que no para de enseñarnos sitios, que tiene Belesar y su información por todo la geografia gracias al foro, que sus palabras te llegan y que todos queremos que cumpla muchos más años con nosotros, porque le necesitamos para ganar calidad y cantidad.
Un abrazo y felicidades por esos 25 añazos!!!

----------


## FEDE

Muchas felicidades amigo José Luis, espero que hayas tenido un buen día y que te podamos seguir felicitando muchisimos años.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------

